# For tax year 2020 alone, the ARPA eliminates the requirement to repay an excess APTC. In other words, if a taxpayer’s APTC exceeds the actual PTC, no



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

For tax year 2020 alone, the American Rescue Plan Act (ARPA) eliminates the requirement to *repay* an excess Advance Premium Tax Credit (*APTC) *.Mar 16, 2021

so Form 8962 line 29
IRS needs to issue guidance on this APTC forgiveness for Turbotax to implement the change.

irs site says to check back
https://www.irs.gov/affordable-care...estions-and-answers-on-the-premium-tax-credit


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

TurboTax Home & Business has been Updated

after the software update, the repayment value shows on 8962 Form, line 29, but NOT on 1040 Form, line17 and NOT on Schedule 2, line2

https://www.healthinsurance.org/blog/how-the-covid-relief-law-will-rescue-marketplace-plan-buyers/


----------

